# Panniers



## deb4goats (Aug 18, 2010)

I am going to order my panniers and I am wondering if I should get the zipper top ones or the ones with three straps that close. They are both the same size, but I am worried about support when packing for overnight. I am ordering from Northwest Packgoats & Supplies any recommendations or suggestions for my first set of panniers. Also should I order a goat coat as well?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

both pannier types are good for packing large quantities. The ones without zipper have two (!) straps to close them, the third strap is for supporting the load and lifting it away from the goats ribs.

The zipper gives more protection against rain, the panniers without the zipper are more flexible and can be better adjusted to what you are transporting.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

I like zippered panniers. I have not used the strap closure ones, but worry about losing somethingâ€¦when one goat butts the pannier over the other goats back so itâ€™s upside down, for example.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got a set of the new zipper panniers from Northwest and really like them. I've always like zippers because I don't have to go looking for stuff behind me on the trail.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am not sure I would like zippers.

I have had zippers on horse saddle bags.
The zippers break. Or get full of dirt and stuff.
Then do not unzip very well.

You have to design
some way to hold it closed if it breaks. 
Or just buy another saddle bag. That was my solution.
I still have the bag. Just do not use it.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Must have been a cheap zipper. I have 30 year old horse stuff that the zippers still work after a lifetime of horse packing, and goat gear that's 15 without broken zippers. Besides, I bet if a zipper ever broke Northwest would repair it in a hot second.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> You have to design
> some way to hold it closed if it breaks.


Or replace the zipper.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> Or replace the zipper.


If you can or know some one that sews. LOL


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I have zippers and like them. 

I'm not sure if any one makes them like this but I think I would like a closure like alot of back packs have. A drawstrig (with some exta material for expanding) and then the flap to cover the top and snap shut. This would make for an expandable pack.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I know...old thread...but when has that ever stopped me. 

I am wondering if the water proofed zippers I have on some rain gear and backpacks would work? They sure are great for keeping the water out an look they have silicon on them when closed. Just wondering...


----------

